# Titers



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Are they even worth it?

Jackson got his puppy vaccines and then one year later got a DHPP booster and rabies on a different day.

His rabies tag says 2010 so I guess he's not due until 2013 for that (as per the law). For some reason I was thinking he was due this year.

Anyways, when it comes time for the vet to tell us he's due for DHPP (which were initially said to be "good" for 3 years), I'm going to inform them I am done with vaccines (besides rabies every 3). I'm following Dr. Dodd's protocol.

At that point, should I even request titers or do you think they are a waste of money for us? I've never been anywhere where they have asked for a copy of his DHPP (we don't do boarding, daycare, and we use a mobile groomer, etc) so wouldn't that be the only reason to provide "titers" in place of vaccine records? Also, doesn't a low titer not necessarily prove that they need another booster and on the flip side... a high titer doesn't necessarily mean they're 100% immune either? I guess I'm just confused on the issue.

I'm not too worried about letting our vet know. I think they'll support it. I've always been comfortable to talk with our current vet. They have a holistic vet on staff, who I've never seen before, but may request to see her at our next appointment possibly.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I wouldn't bother to titre. He has had enough to keep him going for quite a while and if you don't need proof for boarding and such it is a waste.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Liz said:


> I wouldn't bother to titre. He has had enough to keep him going for quite a while and if you don't need proof for boarding and such it is a waste.


Thanks! This is what I'm thinking.

Plus he's exposed to a lot and has always been. He goes a ton of places with me and is often around other dogs and new environments etc, so I know he's built up immunity naturally.

I think my main concern would be what if he has to stay in a hospital over-night or whatever and they won't accept him unless he's had certain vaccines? The titer would essentially "prove" that he's safe or whatever, right? 

Gah, I don't know.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Liz said:


> I wouldn't bother to titre. He has had enough to keep him going for quite a while and if you don't need proof for boarding and such it is a waste.


I only Titer because we have to have it for renting. 

As far as price, my vet charges $45 for a titer for the seven basic (not including rabies since it is the law) and if your dog has low levels, he will give your shots which are needed for free, in very spread out stages and with the thing (that I can't think of the name of) that helps/takes away side affects?

N e who! Tucker had a puppy shot at 5 weeks. That was it. When his Titer came back at 1 yr old, my vet said his levels are as high as if he would give him one today and test in a few weeks.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Makovach said:


> I only Titer because we have to have it for renting.
> 
> As far as price, my vet charges $45 for a titer for the seven basic (not including rabies since it is the law) and if your dog has low levels, he will give your shots which are needed for free, in very spread out stages and with the thing (that I can't think of the name of) that helps/takes away side affects?
> 
> N e who! Tucker had a puppy shot at 5 weeks. That was it. When his Titer came back at 1 yr old, my vet said his levels are as high as if he would give him one today and test in a few weeks.


That's good to know! $45 is a great price. For some reason, I was thinking it was going to be in the $100's. I guess I should call my vet and ask.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Titre testing here is $225


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> That's good to know! $45 is a great price. For some reason, I was thinking it was going to be in the $100's. *I guess I should call my vet and ask.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Definitely! The cost alone may help you decide whether or not to titer. I think I paid about $200 a few months ago. Certainly would have been much cheaper to vaccinate! My plan is to only titer every 3 years - when the rabies vaccination is due, for ease of tracking. My older girl just turned 4, no vaccinations since the 1 year booster, and her titers looked good.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

twoisplenty said:


> Titre testing here is $225


That seems to be the price right across Ontario.... our vet charges $235 plus tax.

Tuck and duke are due this year, and I'm soooo on the fence.
Now that Sam is turning 10, last year i refused vaccines for him. Sam barely gets out because of his knee, so its not like he'll catch something.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm interest in possibly using titers in the future, however I recently read an "article" on a blog about titers and now I'm confused as to how effective they might be.
Vaccine Titers: Useful Tool or Waste O’ Money? «


----------

